# Identificar componente SMD defectuoso



## Leonard99 (May 22, 2022)

Hola, buenas. Resulta que adquirí un drone para reparar, es el FIMI A3, el mismo al tratar de encenderlo emitía pitidos, al desmontarlo para verificar si había algún componente defectuoso que causare el problema me encontré con un componente en un estado de aspecto nada favorable y el mismo elevaba mucha temperatura, tanta que se podía apreciar que se le había generado una ampolla al mismo encapsulado.

No estoy seguro pero creo que se trata de un regulador de voltaje, en las imágenes muestro los voltajes que me daban los diferentes pines con el componente en la placa y retirado de la misma.

Lo único que dice el componente es ¨kvahm¨ y no he encontrado información al respecto, de hecho me comuniqué con FIMI y me dijeron que no tienen el manual de servicio (supongo que no lo quieren dar, vamos, un diseño de un aparato funcional lleva planos, no se hace sobre la marcha)

Con el componente en placa los pines 1, 2, 3 y 4 (que están en corto al parecere), les entra un voltaje de 4.8v (deberían ser 5v pero ese es un tema aparte) en cuanto al pin 5 sale un voltaje de 3.2v, de ahí deduzco que es un regulador de voltaje de 5v a 3.3v pero no estoy seguro repito.

Con el componente extraido de la placa, en el pin 1 ingresan 4.8v, el pin 2 es tierra (GND), en el 3 no se obtiene voltaje, el 4to pin al parecer comparte la linea con el pin 1 (salvo que esté en corto también) y el pin 5 es salida.

La disposición de pines de un regulador de voltaje en formato SOT-23 de 5 pines es el siguiente:

Pin     /        Función
1                 V IN
2                 GND
3                 On/Off
4                 No connect/ adjust (hay dos tipos, uno con opción de ajuste de salida de voltaje y otro con el voltaje de salida fijo)
5                 V OUT


----------



## Arcangel (May 22, 2022)

Podes sacar el regulador y fíjate algún diodo o capacitor SMD paralelo a la fuente en corto , reemplaza los voltajes con una fuente externa a ver que pasa, y para evitar mas problemas usa una serie.


----------



## Leonard99 (Jun 24, 2022)

Arcangel dijo:


> Podes sacar el regulador y fíjate algún diodo o capacitor SMD paralelo a la fuente en corto , reemplaza los voltajes con una fuente externa a ver que pasa, y para evitar mas problemas usa una serie.


Hola Arcangel, qué sería usar una serie? por lo que ví también y si no es que me equivoco el voltaje de salida alimenta a un chip WINBOND.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola, primero que nada agradecer a toda la comunidad, me paso horas leyendo y aprendiendo en este foro.

Mi pregunta es si sabeis cual es este componente y cual podría ser su sustituto, buscando por la red he dado con un PDF y creo que es un MOSFET, si me equivoco hacedmelo saber, el que esta rajado es el mismo que el que se ve nuevo, pero esta en corto ¿como podría saber cual es su sustituto? Es de una targeta analoga 4-20mA de un PLC que sin querer, cambiando un sensor de presion junte los dos hilos y olí a quemado, y efectivamente me cargue esa entrada analoga, la otra que tiene funciona correctamente, se quemo una resistencia que actua como fusible creo, y ese mosfet o lo que creo que es adjunto fotos de todo, Gracias 
Tambien adjunto un PDF que he encontrado por internet, supongo que sea eso, hacedmelo saber si no es asi, gracias.


----------



## Arcangel (Jun 28, 2022)

Mira esto   



    con una lámpara de 40w va.


----------



## J2C (Jun 28, 2022)

.


@Adorisman mejor encaralo con esto: *2SK1591* (haz click)




Salu2.-


----------



## unmonje (Jun 28, 2022)

Leonard99 dijo:


> Hola, buenas. Resulta que adquirí un drone para reparar, es el FIMI A3, el mismo al tratar de encenderlo emitía pitidos, al desmontarlo para verificar si había algún componente defectuoso que causare el problema me encontré con un componente en un estado de aspecto nada favorable y el mismo elevaba mucha temperatura, tanta que se podía apreciar que se le había generado una ampolla al mismo encapsulado.
> 
> No estoy seguro pero creo que se trata de un regulador de voltaje, en las imágenes muestro los voltajes que me daban los diferentes pines con el componente en la placa y retirado de la misma.
> 
> ...


Creo que está mal informado.
Hasta finales del siglo 20, los fabricantes de componentes integrados, tenían varias limitaciones importantes, para venderles a sus *grandes* clientes (arriba de 1 millón de chips), los componentes de *manera directa* y poder ofrecerle y garantizarle al cliente su *derecho de copyright* sobre los mismos.
Entonces, la vía posible era, venderle a los grandes almacenes de electronica intermediarias y que los fabricantes le comprasen a estos.
Esto hecho, alargaba la línea de consumo y la grandes marcas, nunca tenían dominio absoluto sobre su propio producto, por ejemplo 1 televisor.
Además, en varios lugares del mundo, todavía resultaba importante, el anterior sistema de SERVICE OFICIAL, no siempre oficial y siempre deficitario y  que en realidad nadie QUERIA , ni siquiera el cliente.

Entonces llegó el momento donde el fabricante si tenía la tecnología para producir CHIPS de manera masiva y a pedido y discreción del cliente. A esto se sumaron otras tecnologías, como por ejemplo las normas ISO que sumaron un impulso importante tambien.
Todo esto en conjunto y otros asuntos mas, quitaba del medio a las *grandes almacenes* y al *servicio técnico* y al* técnico*. Por ende ya no era necesario que los CHIPS tuvieran un código, que pusiera de manifiesto su contenido. Bastaba que el fabricante y su cliente tuvieran un código que ambos reconocieran, al simple hecho de solicitar las partidas y que el cliente lo tuviera como "codigo interno de planta" para saber dodne iba puesto en la placa de su desarrollo (TV o lo que sea )-
Por eso me causaba un poco de gracia que usted hubiese comprado un DRONE que ya sabía que estaba roto y además se quejara porque los componentes no tuvieran un código reconocible..

Bueno ,. ahora ya lo sabe.
Los fabricantes ya no están obligados a difundir sus circuitos. Siglo 21


----------



## J2C (Jun 28, 2022)

*.*



@Adorisman solo lee detenidamente la datasheet que te di y la tuya.

El detalle es como marca (*mark *o* marking*) cada fabricante su producto.



Salu2.-


----------



## unmonje (Jun 28, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Hola, primero que nada agradecer a toda la comunidad, me paso horas leyendo y aprendiendo en este foro.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si sabeis cual es este componente y cual podría ser su sustituto, buscando por la red he dado con un PDF y creo que es un MOSFET, si me equivoco hacedmelo saber, el que esta rajado es el mismo que el que se ve nuevo, pero esta en corto ¿como podría saber cual es su sustituto? Es de una targeta analoga 4-20mA de un PLC que sin querer, cambiando un sensor de presion junte los dos hilos y olí a quemado, y efectivamente me cargue esa entrada analoga, la otra que tiene funciona correctamente, se quemo una resistencia que actua como fusible creo, y ese mosfet o lo que creo que es adjunto fotos de todo, Gracias Ver el archivo adjunto 284235Ver el archivo adjunto 284236Ver el archivo adjunto 284237Ver el archivo adjunto 284238
> Tambien adjunto un PDF que he encontrado por internet, supongo que sea eso, hacedmelo saber si no es asi, gracias.


Usted dijo :   - Uní 2 cables, cambiando sensor de presión dijo.
Dejando de lado que, para hacer cambios, hay que quitar la tensión al equipo primero...(cosa que ahora, ya sabe)

¿ Que 2 cables unió?  ¿ los del sensor de presión o de la interfase ?

¿ El sensor de presión va a la entrada de la interfase 4-20ma o no tienen nada que ver uno con otro  ? Pregunto porque lo creo importante.

Por ahí, lo que le pasó es que, voló una fuente.  
El otro canal, ¿sigue midiendo bien o tampoco funciona ahora ?


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Usted dijo :   - Uní 2 cables, cambiando sensor de presión dijo.
> Dejando de lado que, para hacer cambios, hay que quitar la tensión al equipo primero...(cosa que ahora, ya sabe)
> 
> ¿ Que 2 cables unió?  ¿ los del sensor de presión o de la interfase ?
> ...


Por fallos de la vida, no se en que pense, pero lo cambie sin quitar tension,  y sin querer uni lo dos cables de el sensor de presión, que corresponden a la entrada IN1, el terminal + va la salida de 4-20mA y en el terminal - va negativo, al sensor de presion le llega + 24VDC y el vuelta que va hacia el terminal + que ya te he comentado, osea, que he llegado a unir el terminal + con 24VDC


unmonje dijo:


> El otro canal, ¿sigue midiendo bien o tampoco funciona ahora ?


El otro canal sigue midiendo bien adjunto una foto con un croquis de la conexion, ahora mi problema es encontrar un transistor igual que vendan por aliexpress o cualquier otro sitio, porque no veo ningunoi que vendan


J2C dijo:


> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Encuentras alguno por internet que vendan? ¿Algun modelo igual o sustituto? No encuentro ninguno a la vente con esa referencia, yo siempre compro los productos por aliexpress pero esta vez veo que no tienen de esa referencia.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 29, 2022)

esa es la manera correcta de conectar el sensor de presión? solo tiene dos cables?? los que yo he visto y trabajo tienen 4


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 29, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> esa es la manera correcta de conectar el sensor de presión? solo tiene dos cables?? los que yo he visto y trabajo tienen 4


Si, hay de 4 cables con alimentación y señal separados, y hay de 2 cables, como figuran en la imagen.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 29, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Si, hay de 4 cables con alimentación y señal separados, y hay de 2 cables, como figuran en la imagen.


Los de 2 dos cables los tenía mas como presostatos, un simple contacto seco, que se cierre o abre a una presión determinada, no sabia que habia analogicos.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> esa es la manera correcta de conectar el sensor de presión? solo tiene dos cables?? los que yo he visto y trabajo tienen 4


Sí, es la manera correcta, hay varias conexiones a 2 hilos 3 hilos etc.., pero no nos vayamos de el tema, el problema no es la conexion ni nada eso estaba funcionando correctamente durante años, pero al querer modificar una cosa y tener que quitarlo pues pasó lo que he comentado. ¿Alguien se sepa algún sustituto de ese MOSFET que vendan por aliexpress?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 29, 2022)

Buscaste ese mosfet en el libro de los smd? ese codigo hace referencia a un codigo comercial


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Buscaste ese mosfet en el libro de los smd? ese codigo hace referencia a un codigo comercial


¿Cual es el libro de los SMD? Estoy un poco perdido el el pdf que ha pasado J2C, indica que es un 2SK1591 con la marca G18 pero no encuentro ninguno por internet


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2022)

2SK1591 Price & Stock | DigiPart
https://www.digikey.es/es/products/detail/rochester-electronics-llc/2SK1591-T2B-A/12107119

¿Y estos qué son? Te pongo solo 2, los restantes 1998 los buscas por ti mismo...

Ah sí... se me estaba pasando recordarle que este es un foro para técnicos y más... pero, los CREYENTES... no son muy bien venidos.

Por otro lado, en el libro de códigos lo reportan como Diodo Zener...

​
G17​MMBZ4617​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 2.4V​*G18*​*MMBZ4618*​Vis​C​SOT23​*zener 350mW 5% 2.7V*​G19​MMBZ4619​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 3.0V​G20​MMBZ4620​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 3.3V​


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> 2SK1591 Price & Stock | DigiPart
> https://www.digikey.es/es/products/detail/rochester-electronics-llc/2SK1591-T2B-A/12107119
> 
> ¿Y estos qué son? Te pongo solo 2, los restantes 1998 los buscas por ti mismo...
> ...





mcrven dijo:


> ¿Y estos qué son? Te pongo solo 2, los restantes 1998 los buscas por ti mismo...


Al no encontrar por internet me refiero por aliexpress.

Pues estoy midiendo entre la patilla 1 y 3 y no me marca ninguna caida de tension como marcaria un zener, osea que tiene mas pinta de mosfet. ¿Que opinas?


Adorisman dijo:


> Al no encontrar por internet me refiero por aliexpress.
> 
> Pues estoy midiendo entre la patilla 1 y 3 y no me marca ninguna caida de tension como marcaria un zener, osea que tiene mas pinta de mosfet. ¿Que opinas?


Estoy midiendo en el que tengo cerca que esta correcto.

Aparte, en la serigrafía de la PCB indica como Q16


----------



## sergiot (Jun 29, 2022)

Cabe la posibilidad de que sea un zener y la resistencia que se quemó esté asociada al mismo, cuando la tensión supero el umbral del zener se puso en corto y quemo la resistencia, pero todo eso lo tendras que ver analizando como esta conectado.


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> ......
> 
> ¿Encuentras alguno por internet que vendan? ¿Algun modelo igual o sustituto? No encuentro ninguno a la vente *con esa referencia*, yo siempre compro los productos por aliexpress pero esta vez veo que no tienen de esa referencia.



Pues Mcrven te ha demostrado que se consigue:



mcrven dijo:


> 2SK1591 Price & Stock | DigiPart
> https://www.digikey.es/es/products/detail/rochester-electronics-llc/2SK1591-T2B-A/12107119
> 
> ¿Y estos qué son? Te pongo solo 2, los restantes 1998 los buscas por ti mismo...
> ...





@Adorisman cuando buscamos para comprar algún componente del tipo semiconductor debemos hacerlo por la identificación inequívoca de dicho semiconductor, no por el *código de marcado* (*marking code*) que se emplea en los semiconductores smd debido a sus pequeñas dimensiones.



Adorisman dijo:


> ¿Cual es el libro de los SMD? Estoy un poco perdido el el pdf que ha pasado J2C, indica que es un 2SK1591 con la marca G18 pero no encuentro ninguno por internet



La solución a esto es buscar la datasheet de dicho semiconductor con la información que te proveen los Databook de componentes SMD que en la web los encuentras de a cientos.








mcrven dijo:


> .........
> Por otro lado, en el libro de códigos lo reportan como Diodo Zener...
> 
> 
> ...



Mario en el Databook de Turuta además del zener da al 2SK1591.





Salu2.-


Adorisman dijo:


> Al no encontrar por internet me refiero por aliexpress.
> .....



Pues sí Aliexpress no lo tiene (que si lo tenia antes) deberás comprarlo en Digikey que si lo tiene además que la página que te paso Mcrven es de España.


Con tu insistencia de negar lo que te venimos diciendo nos haces pensar que pretendes que lo compremos nosotros y lo reemplacemos por el que esta mal. Ponte la pilas y ponle ganas, solo tu tienes la plaqueta frente a tus ojos.




Salu2.-


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> G17​MMBZ4617​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 2.4V​*G18*​*MMBZ4618*​Vis​C​SOT23​*zener 350mW 5% 2.7V*​G19​MMBZ4619​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 3.0V​G20​MMBZ4620​Vis​C​SOT23​zener 350mW 5% 3.3V​



No lo indiqué pero, la cuarta columna es la referencia de la base del componente y, como podrán ver en su imagen marca C, se refiere a un diodo A, K y nc. Ciertamente que, si hay correspondencia o no se debe verificar, tanto en el componente mismo, como siguiendo la serigrafía y el circuito según diagrama; si no tenemos pues... hay que levantarlo.




INTERNET es un multi-universo... ALIEXPRESS solo un componente sub-atómico de una de sus partículas...


J2C dijo:


> ...
> 
> Mario en el Databook de Turuta además del zener da al 2SK1591.



Ciertamente, Juan. Pasa que lo uso poco, que es muy pesado de manejar y solo cuando debo ubicar componentes más nuevos.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> @Adorisman cuando buscamos para comprar algún componente del tipo semiconductor debemos hacerlo por la identificación inequívoca de dicho semiconductor, no por el *código de marcado* (*marking code*) que se emplea en los semiconductores smd debido a sus pequeñas dimensiones.


Gracias por tu aclaración, de verdad,se agradece.


J2C dijo:


> Pues sí Aliexpress no lo tiene (que si lo tenia antes) deberás comprarlo en Digikey que si lo tiene además que la página que te paso Mcrven es de España.


¿Que pagina usais normalmente para comprar cuando os pasa algo similar a lo que me ha sucedido?


J2C dijo:


> Con tu insistencia de negar lo que te venimos diciendo nos haces pensar que pretendes que lo compremos nosotros y lo reemplacemos por el que esta mal. Ponte la pilas y ponle ganas, solo tu tienes la plaqueta frente a tus ojos.


No he negado absolutamente nada de lo que me habeis comentado, aprendo con vuestros comentarios.

 Cuando mcreven me ha comentado que podría ser un zener he ido a comprobar en el que tengo alado que esta bien, y viendo el datasheet  de lo que me ha mandado:

*G18**MMBZ4618*VisCSOT23*zener 350mW 5% 2.7V*
 he medido entre el pin 1 y 3 según indica en el datasheet de el MMBZ4618 y no me ha dado caida de tensión, como debería darme un zener, pues le he comentado eso mismo, no puedo negar algo a una persona que sabe más que yo respecto a este tema, solo explicarle el resultado que me ha dado al comprobarlo y que opine.


Adorisman dijo:


> Pues estoy midiendo entre la patilla 1 y 3 y no me marca ninguna caida de tension como marcaria un zener, osea que tiene mas pinta de mosfet. ¿Que opinas?


¨¿Que opinas?"

Pues miraré en la página para pedir el 2SK1591, porque sí tiene pinta de ser un MOSFET, puesto que he descartado lo de el zener.



mcrven dijo:


> Ah sí... se me estaba pasando recordarle que este es un foro para técnicos y más... pero, los CREYENTES... no son muy bien venidos.


Por ultima cosa, si os molesta que la gente como yo, (que estudié electrónica hace años, pero no me dedico a ello, mas bien a instalaciones eléctricas, en industria) y tenga la electrónica como hobbie, pregunte cosas tan básicas (para vosotros) hacedmelo saber, creo que he detallado bastante bien mi problema, me he molestado en echar bien claras las fotos, dibujar  el diagrama para dejarlo bien claro y solamente preguntar que componente es, puesto que no encontraba dicha información por la red, tampoco sabía que existía un libro de códigos, (siempre he buscado como ej: "G18 datasheet smd", he intentado dejaroslo lo más claro posible.


mcrven dijo:


> ¿Y estos qué son? Te pongo solo 2, los restantes 1998 los buscas por ti mismo...


Cosa que me echa para atrás preguntar algo, cuando recibes una respuesta así, no se vosotros pero a mí, me sienta mal.


Gracias por vuestra información.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2022)

Amigo Adorisman, le repito... Internet es un Multi-Universo y, cuando alguien (Que son muchos) dice haber buscado y no encontrado nada... vamos, que resulta increible.
No se lo tome a mal, pero es que, en estos últimos par de años hemos vivido una invasión de seres, que llegan pican y salen corriendo y... hasta insultando a media humanidad. No es su caso, claro está. Y siga adelante hasta lograr su éxito, que seguramente recibirá nuestra ayuda.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 29, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Por fallos de la vida, no se en que pense, pero lo cambie sin quitar tension,  y sin querer uni lo dos cables de el sensor de presión, que corresponden a la entrada IN1, el terminal + va la salida de 4-20mA y en el terminal - va negativo, al sensor de presion le llega + 24VDC y el vuelta que va hacia el terminal + que ya te he comentado, osea, que he llegado a unir el terminal + con 24VDC
> 
> 
> El otro canal sigue midiendo bien adjunto una foto con un croquis de la conexion, ahora mi problema es encontrar un transistor igual que vendan por aliexpress o cualquier otro sitio, porque no veo ningunoi que vendan
> ...


Yo que usted ...con mucho cariño y cuidado , levantaría el transistor --> ( zener, o lo que fuere ) que está sano en el otro canal, para saber que COSA es, además, me aseguraría que el sensor de presión sigue funcionando no sea cosa que con el se rompa aqlgo mas.
Total, si no logra resolver este asunto-------> Toca comprar todo el módulo completo nuevo ( si se consigue hoy dia )
Ahora recuerdo, usted nunca escribió de que módulo, ni marca, ni modelo se trataba, no estaría mal de paso que nos compartiera eses dato. Gracias.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal, pero es que, en estos últimos par de años hemos vivido una invasión de seres, que llegan pican y salen corriendo y... hasta insultando a media humanidad. No es su caso, claro está. Y siga adelante hasta lograr su éxito, que seguramente recibirá nuestra ayuda.


Lo entiendo, gracias.


unmonje dijo:


> Yo que usted ...con mucho cariño y cuidado , levantaría el transistor --> ( zener, o lo que fuere ) que está sano en el otro canal, para saber que COSA es, además, me aseguraría que el sensor de presión sigue funcionando no sea cosa que con el se rompa aqlgo mas.
> Total, si no logra resolver este asunto-------> Toca comprar todo el módulo completo nuevo ( si se consigue hoy dia )
> Ahora recuerdo, usted nunca escribió de que módulo, ni marca, ni modelo se trataba, no estaría mal de paso que nos compartiera eses dato. Gracias.


Sí, lo he levantado para que no diese error de medicion en placa, y entre el pin 1 y 3 no me da ningún valor, ni invirtiendo las puntas, por lo que descartamos que sea un diodo zener como comento mcreven ¿verdad?




Pensando en que puede ser un MOSFET,  como cometo J2C, concretamente el (2SK1591) he medido entre el pin 1 y 3 y me da la caida de tensión de un diodo, 0.6-0.59, supuestamente el diodo que esta en paralelo entre drain y source, he querido probar a ver si conduce el mosfet aplicando la punta positiva de el multimetro entre gate y la negativa en source, pero no se activa, creo que es  debido al diodo zener que tiene de protección internamente ¿verdad?, puesto que con el multimetro al llevar eso no puede. ¿estoy en lo cierto?.
Creo que por descarte es este MOSFET (2SK1591- marking G18).


----------



## phavlo (Jun 29, 2022)

Esa pista, hacía dónde va? 


Tal vez analizando el circuito se pueda determinar si se trata de un MOSFET o se trata de un Zener. 

En el caso del zener ese sería el pin N.C, pero se ve claramente que sale una pista para otra parte.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ahora recuerdo, usted nunca escribió de que módulo, ni marca, ni modelo se trataba, no estaría mal de paso que nos compartiera eses dato. Gracias.


Se me olvidaba, es una tarjeta analógica de un PLC Schneider/Telemecanique (TWDLMDA20DTK) y la tarjeta analogica es (TM2AMI2HT).
Gracias a ti.
​


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> ......
> ¿Que pagina usais normalmente para comprar cuando os pasa algo similar a lo que me ha sucedido?
> ........



Yo vivo a 25 Km de la ciudad capital de mi país, cuando no consigo algun componente en las casas de repuesto/tiendas electrónicas cercanas (distancia menor a 10 Km)  voy al centro (capital) donde están las tiendas más grandes e incluso importadoras.

Por otro lado antes de encarar la compra de dicho componente realizo búsquedas en internet para conocer posibles reemplazos los cuales analizo comparando las datasheet's que obtengo de búsquedas en internet.







Adorisman dijo:


> .......
> Por ultima cosa, si os molesta que la gente como yo, (que estudié electrónica hace años, pero no me dedico a ello, mas bien a instalaciones eléctricas, en industria) y tenga la electrónica como hobbie, pregunte cosas tan básicas (para vosotros) hacedmelo saber, creo que he detallado bastante bien mi problema, me he molestado en echar bien claras las fotos, dibujar  el diagrama para dejarlo bien claro y solamente preguntar que componente es, puesto que no encontraba dicha información por la red, tampoco sabía que existía un libro de códigos, (siempre he buscado como ej: "G18 datasheet smd", he intentado dejaroslo lo más claro posible.
> ......



Dos cuestiones:

Me recibí de electrónico hace 48 años, estoy ya casi jubilado pero aún despunto el vicio para mantener en movimiento las neuronas y no andar pensando cosas desagradables.

Mario se recibió antes pero al igual sigue despuntando su pasión.


No es que molesten las preguntas, realmente nos hace sentir mal a quienes respondemos con otra mirada/visión y quien pregunta se encierra en la suya, no aceptando otras posibilidades, es solo eso.



Salu2.-


----------



## unmonje (Jun 29, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Lo entiendo, gracias.
> 
> Sí, lo he levantado para que no diese error de medicion en placa, y entre el pin 1 y 3 no me da ningún valor, ni invirtiendo las puntas, por lo que descartamos que sea un diodo zener como comento mcreven ¿verdad?
> 
> ...


va a tener que levantar un poco el circuito para ver a donde van los hilos...tarea para el hogar.

Estuve leyendo la hoja de datos del fabricante del PLC y como es norma, el enlace con la lógica interna, está ISO aislada con optoacoplador a 12 bits.
De manera que va a haber que hilar muy finito.   🥴 o 300 euros.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 29, 2022)

phavlo dijo:


> Esa pista, hacía dónde va?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284301
> 
> Tal vez analizando el circuito se pueda determinar si se trata de un MOSFET o se trata de un Zener.
> ...


Gracias por responder, esa pista va hacia un condensador y de el otro lado de ese condensador va hacia un amplificador operacional y hacia la parte inferior de la placa, osea el otro lado, donde pone Q12 que es donde no hay nada ya que lo he quitado es donde estaba el MOSFET




unmonje dijo:


> va a tener que levantar un poco el circuito para ver a donde van los hilos...tarea para el hogar.
> 
> Estuve leyendo la hoja de datos del fabricante del PLC y como es norma, el enlace con la lógica interna, está ISO aislada con optoacoplador a 12 bits.
> De manera que va a haber que hilar muy finito.   🥴 o 300 euros.


No se si habrá quemado más hallá de ese mosfet y la resistencia esa de 10 ohm, aunque la resistencia esa de 10ohm no llego a fundirse se chamusco pero me daba continuidad aún, he revisado la placa de arriba a abajo, pero no he dado con nada más aparte de ese MOSFET y esa resistencia.


J2C dijo:


> Yo vivo a 25 Km de la ciudad capital de mi país, cuando no consigo algun componente en las casas de repuesto/tiendas electrónicas cercanas (distancia menor a 10 Km) voy al centro (capital) donde están las tiendas más grandes e incluso importadoras.


Yo la tienda más cercana la tengo a 20km, pero ultimamente no estan teniendo nada de nada, solo lo más común, y SMD poca cosa.


J2C dijo:


> Por otro lado antes de encarar la compra de dicho componente realizo búsquedas en internet para conocer posibles reemplazos los cuales analizo comparando las datasheet's que obtengo de búsquedas en internet.


Yo obviamente, al no tener gran conocimiento de electrónica, no se exactamente que es lo más importante a la hora de comparar un datasheet con otro. He estado mirando en la página de Alltransistors, sustitutos de el G18, y me ha dado varios que no encuentro tampoco por ningun lado de todas las placas electronicas, que tengo por ahi retiradas.

He estado mirando en una de ellas y he encontrado un MOSFET de canal N  algo parecido te adjunto datos para ver que opinas.

El sustituto que he visto, tiene como marca 702 (pincha aquí)

                                                         Alltransistors



Y el de el  2SK1591 tambien adjunto fotografias y los datos que aparecen en la pagina de Alltransistors

                                                         Alltransistors




¿Podría ser el 702 sustituto de el G18?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 29, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Gracias por responder, esa pista va hacia un condensador y de el otro lado de ese condensador va hacia un amplificador operacional y hacia la parte inferior de la placa, osea el otro lado, donde pone Q12 que es donde no hay nada ya que lo he quitado es donde estaba el MOSFET
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284303
> 
> ...


Viendo las 2 resistencias  de 15 megohms  (156)  se hace posible que se trate de un MOS  
Si se sienta un par de horas a relevar el circuito y lo empareja con el otro canal, por ahí sacamos alguna conclusión positiva.  Lástima que entienda poco del asunto.
Estimo que por ahi, ya deben ser de madrugada.


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 30, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Viendo las 2 resistencias  de 15 megohms  (156)  se hace posible que se trate de un MOS
> Si se sienta un par de horas a relevar el circuito y lo empareja con el otro canal, por ahí sacamos alguna conclusión positiva.  Lástima que entienda poco del asunto.
> Estimo que por ahi, ya deben ser de madrugada.


Intentare este finde semana con algo mas de tiempo, puesto que con el trabajo entre semana no tengo hueco libre, a ver si saco alguna conclusión estudiando el circuito a fondo, ya que la segunda entrada analoga, es un duplicado de la primera, tengo donde ir apoyandome, Gracias!


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 30, 2022)

Me he topado con una resistencia SMD, que creo que es de 11Mohm me da un valor de 0,9Kohm adjunto fotos, me daba ese valor en placa y al sacarla tambien.

Pone 116


----------



## mcrven (Jun 30, 2022)

Sigues de CREYENTE... Ese valor es el correcto: 0,9 kΩ = 9II que es lo indicado en la resistencia.

No entiendo con qué fin sacaste esa pieza.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 30, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Me he topado con una resistencia SMD, que creo que es de 11Mohm me da un valor de 0,9Kohm adjunto fotos, me daba ese valor en placa y al sacarla tambien.
> 
> Pone 116
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284332


Es 910 ohms al 1 % señor  -->911 =>  91+ la cantidad de ceros -->1   🥴    🤣


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 30, 2022)

Cierto, no se el porque al mirarla al revés, pense que era de 11M--> 116 😅

Seguiré investigando en ratos libres, gracias!


----------



## unmonje (Jun 30, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Cierto, no se el porque al mirarla al revés, pense que era de 11M--> 116 😅
> 
> Seguiré investigando en ratos libres, gracias!



Si, también pasa con el 69  🥴


----------



## Adorisman (Jun 30, 2022)

Señores, he dado con ello, resulta que la resistencia que se quemo, era de 10 ohms, y yo puse una de 20ohms, pensando que esos 10 ohms de más no influirian en nada, pero vaya que sí, ahora solamente me queda pedir el mosfet que ya hablemos, puesto que e echo la prueba con el que estaba bien de el otro canal.

3:39 de la madrugada aqui en España, mañana me levantare peor que un día de resaca,pero contento.


Gracias por todo 👏🙂


----------



## unmonje (Jun 30, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Señores, he dado con ello, resulta que la resistencia que se quemo, era de 10 ohms, y yo puse una de 20ohms, pensando que esos 10 ohms de más no influirian en nada, pero vaya que sí, ahora solamente me queda pedir el mosfet que ya hablemos, puesto que e echo la prueba con el que estaba bien de el otro canal.
> 
> 3:39 de la madrugada aqui en España, mañana me levantare peor que un día de resaca,pero contento.
> 
> ...


No olvidar quitar la tensión a los equipos en lo sucesivo, la letra con sangre entra,  🥴  🤣  🤣  🤣 

Si , con 12 bits hilamos finito.


----------



## Adorisman (Jul 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No olvidar quitar la tensión a los equipos en lo sucesivo, la letra con sangre entra, 🥴 🤣 🤣 🤣


Buenos días, no creo que me vuelva a pasar esta tontería. 😅


unmonje dijo:


> Si , con 12 bits hilamos finito


¿Cómo? No te he entendido.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 1, 2022)

Adorisman dijo:


> Buenos días, no creo que me vuelva a pasar esta tontería. 😅
> 
> ¿Cómo? No te he entendido.


Bueno, en un ADC de 12 bits como usa ese módulo, de 10 a 20 ohms, puede ser una diferencia apreciable.


----------



## Adorisman (Jul 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, en un ADC de 12 bits como usa ese módulo, de 10 a 20 ohms, puede ser una diferencia apreciable.


A la vista esta que sí, 😀, menosmal que es viernes ya, porque dormir 3 horas no te hace rendir mucho al día siguiente 😂

Un saludo.!


----------



## GERDEMCB (Oct 7, 2022)

Se  me quem*ó* un mosfet (FDP3682) porque le ca*yó* una rebaba del ga*b*inete donde se encontraba, el componente sobre el que tengo duda parece ser una resistencia fusible de 0 *O*hms, se puso al rojo vivo pero  no se quem*O* sigue mostrando el mismo valor de continuidad al igual que los dem*á*s componente*s* que tengo en otras placas que no est*á*n dañadas, pero no estoy seguro de que fue lo que pas*ó*, ya med*í* el mosfet y se encu*e*ntra quemado (en corto), anexo foto del componente con la leyenda 10L0, espero me puedan apoyar, gracias por su atenci*ó*n.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 7, 2022)

Te dejo unas capturas de pantalla para que veas por donde puedes buscar. 
9
Parece ser una resistencia shunt de sensado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

GERDEMCB dijo:


> "Se  me quem*ó* un mosfet (*FDP*3682) porque le ca*yó* una rebaba"


!Aun bien que no es un *HDP* , mucho enbuera aca por eses pagos (Brasil) es mas conocido mismo como* FDP*, Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------

